# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Hỏi về trục 4

## Cuongcoco

Các anh cho e hỏi:
E muốn làm trục a, đã có 1 mâm cặp dkinh 80mm. Độ lệch tâm 0.07mm . Hộp số e ra cốt 15. Bây giờ e muốn bắt vô mà chỉnh độ lệch tâm nhỏ nhất co thể thì minh làm ntn. Làm mặt bích bắt ốc vô cốt thì sợ lệch với tuột . Các a có chiêu nào chỉ dùm e. Thank các à nhiều

----------


## Nam CNC

heheheh bác làm 1 cái mặt bích khoan lỗ theo mâm cặp, sau đó kết nối mặt bích với cốt bằng power lock là chuẩn nhất ( kích thước 15 hơi hiếm , em chỉ có 18 , cái này chơi thêm cái sơ mi 15-18 là ok, còn không thì hạ cốt 14 đi em có cái 14 nè ) sau khi bắt chặt vào cốt thì bắt mâm cặp lên mặt bích , đừng dùng bậc để định tâm , cứ cho mặt bích là mặt phẳng sau đó gá vào và kẹp 1 cốt chuẩn lên mâm cặp ( dao phay phi 12-20 chẳng hạn) rồi dùng đồng hồ so canh đồng tâm, lệch chiều nào gõ nhẹ chiều đó , đồng tâm thì siết chặt ốc thôi, làm gì lo độ lệch 0.07 nữa.

---- chú ý gá cái này phải theo 2 chuẩn , thứ nhất khi gá mặt bích thì phải dò mặt bích ở mặt trước không được nhảy quá 0.01-0.02 mm , thì như thế ta đạt chuẩn mặt bích vuông góc trục tâm của trục A, sau đó thì canh chuẩn đồng tâm mâm cặp theo tâm A như trên thì trục A hoàn chỉnh.

----------

Cuongcoco

----------


## Cuongcoco

Tức là dùng powerlock bắt mặt bích , rồi so cho phẳng với mặt bàn. Sau đó mới so đồng tâm đúng không a.
Cho e hỏi cái powerlock 14 giá nhiu a.
Còn theo e suy nghĩ thì e bằt mặt bích vào mâm cặp. Sau đo lấy măm cặp của mình kẹp 1 cây thép gió, sau đó kẹp mâm máy tiện vào cây thép gió, sau đó tiện lỗ cốt cho mặt bích, a thấy cách đó có đc kô, có chính xác không

----------


## Nam CNC

làm như thế thì quá phức tạp , thứ nhất không chắc tiện đúng lổ chuẩn , thứ 2 kết nối với trục hộp số bằng gì ? chắc chắn là đông tâm hay không ? và chắc chắn với cách đó chỉ xài được duy nhất 1 cái mâm cặp đó thôi chứ cái khác không chắc.
    Anh đã làm rất nhiều trục A theo kinh nghiệm của anh là thế, còn cách của em thì là cách làm ngược lại heheh, nó không giống toán học, đây là vật lý , cái ngược bao giờ cũng khó khăn hơn cái thuận.... mà nói đi cũng nói lại biết đâu cách của em tốt hơn thì sao !
---- cái power lock đó chẳng đáng bao nhiêu , mắc công đi gửi bưu điện quá . Nó là hàng 2nd nên tới nhà anh bán cho giá 20K ~ 2 ly cà phê trước cửa nhà ( mỗi thằng 1 ly )

----------

Cuongcoco

----------


## Cuongcoco

Tưởng gì, 2 ly cafe là chuyện nhỏ, khuyến mãi thêm miếng sữa luôn, hehe. Cám on a nha, trua nay e ghe a + bonus cho e cái địa chỉ nha a

----------


## Nam CNC

Địa chỉ 134 vĩnh hội , f4, Q4, HCM , khi đến nhớ gọi đt trước nha. 0908415648

----------


## GORLAK

Chắc e phải mò qua nhà bác Nam 1 chuyến quá, e đang làm 1 cái trục A hộp số ra cốt 19, xài mâm 80mm. Theo tìm hiểu thì loại mâm cặp ốc bắt mặt trc đễ thao tác tháo ráp hơn, còn ốc mặt sau thì gần như là bó tay (ráp ko sát với hộp số, ko liến khối), còn ráp như máy tiện lòi ra chút thì ko vấn đề.

Sẳn e hỏi bác Nam cái: bác biết ở đâu bán mâm cặp D80 mà ốc bắt mặt trước ko?

----------


## Nam CNC

china có bán , Viet Nam thì không.

----------


## vietnamcnc

> china có bán , Viet Nam thì không.


Ngoài ra thì VietnamCNC có!

D80mm Giá 1500K.

Đặt tiền, 3 ngày sau lấy hàng.

----------

